# Adding another female



## welshie87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Well I got my first mouse last week from petshop but was only female they had. Today went back and got another female and added her into the cage. Both seemed fine at the start sniffing each other running around the cage (not chasing). After half an hour they both started washing each other and sleeping together in theyre little house in the cage. But tonight theres been a couple of squeeks hard to tell whose doing the squeeking as theyre in theyre house. I have noticed the new to be abit lively probably getting used to new surroundings. Could the squeek becoming from the older mouse (older as in the first mouse from last week) theyre both roughly same age give or take a week or 2. Im thinking old mouse is squeeking because she would rather be asleep at this time of the day with as the new I think is exploring and probably disturbing her from her sleep. There doesnt appear to be any commotion just the sqeeking.


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Add another house, in case one gets kicked out of the current house, and scatter food so it can't be guarded. In the meantime just wait it out. As long as there's no blood you should be fine. I expect that the squabblings will finish soon, if they're both in the house then it's possibly just 'hey, get out of my house/get off my tail' kind of little arguments.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I think a bit of initial squeaking so soon after the introduction is normal. I imagine they're just sorting out who's in charge, as suggested by Fraction. Personally I wouldn't even worry about putting in another house - just keep an eye on them for a couple of days. Chances are they'll be fine, and your girl will be happier with the company!


----------



## welshie87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Theyre sleeping nicely now its just when the new one was awake about an hour or so ago. I think it wanted to interact and the other didnt she just wanted to sleep she doesnt normally become active till about 12ish so i think 8-9ish was early for her. There doesnt appear to be any fighting but will keep an eye on them they are in theyre house now sleeping together again. Thanks for the quick replies


----------

